# Apparent install problem



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

What a bummer.
Needed to drive an hour to have an 'adaptor radio' installed to my '08 Avalon which had a XM radio already. Upon checking recently found that the free three month free trial only went up to channel 184 where a printout shows I should have some channels up to the low 2xx. Resolution not came from XM/Sirius over the phone and was informed the problem must be on the hardware/where installed end.
Called to make an appt for when I happen to be in that hour away location again which will be on 1/14. 
Not my lucky year thus far.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

_Frustration abounds!_
Was back today where we had the tuner installed and long story short it did not resolved the existing problem even after a new tuner installed and after we called it in with the new SID. This is with the SELECT package. Wondering if the trial doesnt offer those channels and only if you are a paying customer? Did not get that impression, although not asked, last time spoke with Sirius/XM


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm pretty sure an upgrade (or any additional hardware) is NOT required for the XM Select package. Is your subscription for XM or Sirius?

The Select packages are the standard packages that they've always offered and should work with any old radio (assuming it is the right division).


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Harsh, 
Thanks for lending a hand here.
Three month free trial for a XM radio in a 2008 Toyota Avalon.
Used car which did not come with the tuner and needed to have installed first.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

It is safe to say I will not become a paying customer when the 3mos. of free trial expies.

I decided to check in with chat tonite and all he wanted to do, of course, was to send me a signal and told him this does not work. Wanted me to call Tech. Support at 8664635326 and was told rather quickly I was not to receive those channels above 184 (thru 222). Told her the person I talked to there at that number on 1/4 did not tell me this and had me checking to see if a signal sent to me helped. Then was told it was a hardware problem where my tuner was installed. I made an appt there to have it replaced and was there again today, an hour away again from our residence, and that I was still having that problem and then chat tonite passed me over to this number again. Goes to show you even at the upper level it is like a box of chocolates - you dont know what you are going to get! 
Informed them we will not be considering becoming a paying customer after being treated this way.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hoophead said:


> Then was told it was a hardware problem where my tuner was installed.


The way you presented your situation initially sounded like the factory hardware needed to be changed out for different technology as opposed to your new (and exceedingly windy) explanation that the factory hardware was either faulty or incorrectly installed.

It seems like your real beef should be with the car dealership for not fixing the problem. That the dealership is so far away and they don't seem to be able to fix the problem should not be characterized as a failing of Sirius-XM.


----------

